

Hack of Community Health Systems Affects 4.5M Patients - conover
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/hack-of-community-health-systems-affects-4-5-million-patients/

======
conover
Another day another huge data breach. It's starting to feel like the A+B+C=X
formula from Fight Club. If the cost of rigorous security is greater than the
cost of the backlash from a breach, we don't do it.

